

GPL source code for Android 3.2 available in AOSP - yarapavan
http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/6410b44798c19d61?pli=1

======
kelnos
Note that this is not the full AOSP release. You can't build a 3.2 image off
of this. This is just the LGPL/GPL portions they're required to release under
the license terms.

------
drivebyacct2
"the compiled isn't any more likely to work on actual hardware as 3.1 did"

Ice Cream Sandwich can't get here fast enough, both for users waiting for
tablet and phone to resync and for Google's OSS image in regards to Android.

